# Notebook als PG



## kolbendosierer (30 März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das Glück das ich von meiner Firma ein Notebook bereitgestellt bekomme.
Ich würde gerne auf dieser Kiste folgende Software installieren (wenn ich irgendwann bekomme)

Step 7 V5.3
Step 5 V(???)
Winsps S5+S7 (MHJ-Software)
Codesys
ProTool
Designer für Pannels
und verschiedene Tools für z.B. FU's.

Ich wollte deshalb mal nachfragen was ihr so führ Erfahrungen habt. Betriebssystem,läuft S5 noch mit XP, verträgt sich Step 5+7 mit der MHJ Software usw... Und vor allem was führ Notebooks habt ihr?

Bedanke mich im vorraus


Kolbendosierer


----------



## Dagobert (30 März 2005)

Hallo Forum,

also zu den Veträglichkeiten der einzelnen Betriebssystemableger (XP Home, Prof. WIN 2000 usw) zu den diversen Programmierumgebungen (S5,S7 usw) ist hier Forum schon einiges geschrieben worden.
Dieses ist sicher mit der Suchefunktion wieder zu finden....

Beachten sollte man bei den Überlegungen die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten des Notebooks wie seriell, USB, TCP.
Viele Geräte haben keine serielle RS232 Schnittstelle mehr, daraus können Folgeprobleme entstehen.
Es gibt natürlich Konverter USB auf RS232, aber auch da natürlich wieder diverse Unverträglichkeiten. Auch dazu ist hier im Forum schon einiges geschrieben worden....

Gruss D. Börgmann


----------



## SPS Markus (30 März 2005)

Hi kolbendosierer,

ich arbeite schon seit ca. 5 Jahren NUR mit Notebooks und habe ausschießlich gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Ich benutze nur Dell-Notebooks und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Der Service ist Weltweit super. 
Hatte in China ein Netzteil defekt, das bekam ich innerhalb eines Tages ausgetauscht. 
Beim Kauf solltest du auf folgende Dinge achten: serielle und parallele Schnittstelle eingebaut und wenn möglich auf "Widescreen" verzichten. 
Mein Notebook hat eine Bildschirm-Auflösung von 1400x1050 Pixeln. Das ist besonders wenn du mit Graph-Ketten arbeitest 
sehr praktisch weil du einfach mehr darstellen kannst.
Weiter solltest du mindestens 512MB RAM an Board haben bei WinCCflex eher mehr.

1-2 PCMCIA-Plätze frei für CP5512 und möglichst Win XP Professional.

Step5 läuft ohne Probleme wenn du eine Version 7.1x oder höher besitzt,
Step7 V5.3 sowieso.

Markus


----------



## capri-fan (30 März 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann SPS-Markus nur zustimmen. Die Notebooks von DELL (seit 4 Jahren Latitude Reihe, ohne Probleme) sind wirklich gut. 
Wir arbeiten noch mit STEP7 5.2, aber auch hier darf der Arbeitsspeicher ruhig etwas größer sein.

MfG
c-f


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  :wink:


----------



## Ralle (7 April 2005)

Meine aktuelle Empfehlung wäre Samsung P35.

Hat serielle Schnittstelle, WLAN und kann mit dem CP5511 !!!
Bildschirm 1400*1050.
Speichererweiterung mit 1GByte-Notebook-Riegel funktioniert auch.


----------



## derwestermann (9 November 2007)

Ich habe mich bei notebook.de durch zig Notebooks geklickt und bin auch bei einem Samsung hängen geblieben: Dem P55. Serielle Schnittstelle und PCMCIA-Schacht. Der hat den CP5511 ohne Probleme und auf anhieb geschluckt.
Der Nachteil an der Kiste: Ein Haufen Firlefanz ist installiert und die Treiber-CD ist nicht so aufgebaut, daß man selektiv Komponenten installieren kann. 
Aber S7 läuft stabil.


----------



## eYe (9 November 2007)

Ich habe ein Think Pad Notebook und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Habe das System in mehrer Partitionen unterteilt und wähle beim booten mit dem Linux Bootmanager aus welche ich starten will.

So gibt es Linux für private Zwecke, XP Prof.(1) für Siemens, XP Prof.(2) für Schneider Electric, nee Datenplatte und ich habe noch 500Mb freigelassen für DOS. (Habe hier im Forum gelesen das jemand damit noch wunderbar die alten AEG Modicon Programme am laufen hat  )


----------



## mst (9 November 2007)

Habe mir vor wenigen Wochen ein neues Laptop von der Firma besorgen lassen *Freu*.

Habe noch zusätzlich (zu dem was die anderen schon erwähnt haben) darauf geachtet das ich ne schnelle Platte habe – da ich mit WinCCflex arbeite und mit dem DotNet Zeug wird ziemlich viel auf die Platte ausgelagert bzw. von der SQL Datenbank gelesen.

HP – 2x2GHz / 2 GB Ram / 160GB 7200U Festplatte / leider Widescreen 1920x1200


----------



## seeba (9 November 2007)

Besitze auch ein Thinkpad (schätze mal eines der best-ausgestatteten und letzten) T60. Läuft perfekt mit dem CP5511 und ist auch sehr stabil.


----------



## afk (9 November 2007)

Ich hab seit ca. eineinhalb Jahren ein hervorragend ausgestattetes ThinkPad T60. War zwar alles andere als billig, ist aber auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.  

Gruß Axel


----------



## WL7001 (9 November 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Ich hab seit ca. eineinhalb Jahren ein hervorragend ausgestattetes ThinkPad T60. War zwar alles andere als billig, ist aber auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.
> 
> Gruß Axel



Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. habe auch ein ThinkPad T60, WinFlex und alle anderen Siemens Speicherfresser laufen einwandfrei. Habe auch 2GB RAM, ne flotte Platte und einen Core2Duo inside. Keinerlei Probleme.

Habe auch noch mal das gleiche auf einem etwas älteren Dell Latitude, quasi als Reservelappi, ( ja ich habe alle Lizenzen 2*gekauft :???:  aber dafür kann ich immer beruhigt auf Servicetour fahren ) der ist zwar langsamer ( weil eben älter ) aber der war all die Jahre und ist immer noch extrem zuverlässig. Nachteil gegenüber dem IBM : alles etwas klappriger, der IBM ist da wesentlich stabiler ( Gehäuse, Monitorscharniere etc )


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## mr__mines (11 November 2007)

Hatten Früher immer Compaq und jetzt seit 2 Jahren Fujitsu Siemens die haben auch alle die RS232 an Bord und brilliante Monitore.
Service ist "MIR" eigentlich egal, da man nach 2 Jahren eh was neues braucht, und so lange gehen die Dinger ja sowiso, wenn man drauf schaut.


----------



## derwestermann (13 November 2007)

Vorne Haaaaalt!!!!

War nix mit dem Samsung P55. Das CP5511 hat dieser zwar geschluckt, aber online komme ich nicht. Da ich auch mit dem Siemens-Tool CP5511INF das nicht hinbekomme, schätze ich: Reingefallen.
Ist sonst dennoch ein feines Notebook, aber eben nicht mit CP5511 betreibbar.


----------

